# Thoughts on Gencon Headcollars



## Sprocker Dave (Jun 30, 2012)

Does anyone out there use a Gencon head collar. 

A very headstrong lab pup (5-6 months old) had one on at the puppy training class we attend today. Seems to be working wonders for the pulling and lead control for them. They use the one that also attaches to the normal collar.

I'm just always a bit wary of any head collar at such a young age. 

Any experience of them out in PF land?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Was it the Gencon headcollar or the Gencon All-In-One?

I tried the latter but would not use it again. It tightens a hell of a lot and left my dog gasping. The theory is that the tightening will cause the dog to stop pulling or stop lungeing...didn't work on my rather big, rather strong Lab boy!

I think a properly fitting headcollar is all right on a young dog as long as the owner uses it properly. Young Labs are often very excitable and they are really strong dogs, even before they are fully grown. So I can understand why the owner is trying a headcollar.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

if it tightens around the dog face if they pull , imo its vile. 

the dogmatic seems like a good head collar


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I would NEVER use a head collar with unlimited tightening.

Plus I think at 5 months id be using a flat collar and training training training.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine are all on gencons and i know alot of people use them at rescue for strong dogs. There amazing to stop pulling.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gencons are fine as long as they are used and fitted properly. If the owner just holds it as a slack lead the dog will quickly learn not to pull as the tightening stops.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Gencon, a Gentle Leader and a Dogmatic but I use the Gencon the most, both me and the dog hate the Dogmatic. I will add that none of them have stopped my dog pulling.

With future dogs, LLW will definitely be top of my list of things I absolutely must train, despite my dogs not being on lead often.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree that the gencon does tighten around the face. However I used one on my dog to help break the pulling habit. Like all headcollars, used as a management tool in addition to, not instead of, training, it was very useful for me. It was the only one I found which didn't move around her face and rub, and it meant I was able to walk my dog with confidence. 
We both started to enjoy the walks more without the constant pulling and lungeing and I was able to break the negative associations which had formed.
Like all management tools it's not a cure, but used correctly, it can help in retraining a dog which already pulls. I no longer need to use it. I would only use it though on an older dog which already pulls. Youngsters should be taught the right way from day one. 
Not all headcollars suit all dogs. The gencon was the one that suited my dog best.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

My dog is pretty good with loose leash walking but I still need a head collar due to his strength should he see a cat or if another dog starts on him! 

I have been using a normal halti collar but I'm thinking of switching to a canny collar? Never even herd of this gencon head collar! 

Don't mean to hijack your thread! But are canny collars any good?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> My dog is pretty good with loose leash walking but I still need a head collar due to his strength should he see a cat or if another dog starts on him!
> 
> I have been using a normal halti collar but I'm thinking of switching to a canny collar? Never even herd of this gencon head collar!
> 
> Don't mean to hijack your thread! But are canny collars any good?


Canny collars are great in that the point of control is behind the head- Where you want it to be for walking on a normal collar thus easier to transition back to a normal colla.

I found though if theres no tension the straps are to loose and slips over the nose - Sohad to tie a knot on each of the straps coming through the collar so it didnt go to loose -- If tht makes sense - 

To be honest if I need a head collar help with a pulling dog in the future I would use a front clip harness or fixed head collar which cant tighten to much for instance a Dogmatic.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought an all in one, used it once. I personally dont want to strangle my dog. I now use an indi dog headcollar and its fab!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the Gencon all in one with clip to collar on all my 3. I was introduced to it at Dog Training school and we were taught how to introduce it, fit it and use it. By using the one with clip to collar it means there are 2 anchor points and for the majority of the time they are walking on flat collar and lead but it gives fingertip control for if there was a situation where they suddenly pulled and I have found this really useful especially for walking 3 large dogs at once as I have total control (even when a cat or another dog has run at them) and they are very comfortable and relaxed on them.
I have used dogmatic headcollars with double ended lead but prefer the Gencon all in one with clip to collar.


----------



## Maria 1970 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use a Gencon for my Lab works well and unlike the Halti is doesnt seem to put strain on her neck. I have found that my Bramble only really needs it on for a few minutes to remind her not to pull then I can take the loop of her nose and walk her on just a normal lead.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I think with headcolars it comes down toersonal preference of the dog and owner. I have a Gencon and I found Zimba tolerates it much better than any other headcollar, including the Dogmatic.

I found the Canny Collar useless, Zimba learnt how to stiffen his head and push down into it. He actually pulled me over wearing it, the only time he's ever pulled me over.

I do sympathise with strong, large puppies. I found Zimba a nightmare, I totally agree with training but I had to be able to walk him before the training worked. I actually find him easier now he's a 55kg adult than when he was 6 months old and all over the place.


----------

